# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > طراحی وب (Web Design) >  Front-End چیست

## leontry89

دوستان به تازگی زیاد میبینم نوشتن Front-End باید بلد باشی و...
میخواستم بدونم منظور از Front-End چیه؟

----------


## mostafae

طراحی رابط کاربری

----------


## SEO Artist

> دوستان به تازگی زیاد میبینم نوشتن Front-End باید بلد باشی و...
> میخواستم بدونم منظور از Front-End چیه؟


قسمتی از سایت که کاربران اون رو می بینن.

----------


## leontry89

آخه اگه معنیش طراحی رابط کاربری (UI) هست پس چرا طرف نوشته:
Front-end Developer & User Interface Designer
یعنی توسعه دهنده رابط کاربری و طراح رابط کاربری؟!!

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

سلام . ممکنه شما رابط کاربری طراحی کنی اما کدش رو ننویسی . اونوقت طراحی رابط کاربری انجام دادی . و کسی که کد نویسی رو انجام میده میشه و تخصص هاش : accessibility, usability, و ابزارهای : html,css,javascript هست. میشه : fron-end developer .

----------


## leontry89

منظورتون از طراحی فایل PSD قالب هست؟

----------


## بهزاد علی محمدزاده

اصطلاح قالب معمولا برای CMS ها استفاده میشه . فتوشاپ یکی از ابزارهایی هست که ازش استفاده میشه برای نشان دادن نمای نهایی طراحی مثل رنگ و ... کسانی که مدعی طراحی رابط کاربری و طراحی UX هستند ( یعنی تجربه کاربری ) از طراحی قالب فراتر هستند و باید بصورت تخصصی در اون زمینه ها کار کنن.  نمونه . و نمونه دیگه.

----------


## پوریا خالقی

دوست عزیزم (موجودیت دوست) بهزاد جان دستت درد نکنه.

----------


## ABZiko

بشه که تاپیک 6 ماه پیش رو بالا نیارید ...

----------

